# Spinkhill tunnel (25/12/18)



## ClemFandango (Dec 26, 2018)

Just a quick first message to post some updated pictures of the western portal of spinkhill railway tunnel.

I popped down there to walk the dogs before Christmas dinner. The concrete blocks have been removed. The tunnel still has a bit of water in the entrance, so wellies are a must. It's also very muddy getting down to the cutting from the bridge over the road. I parked next to the concrete block on the old junction to green lane.












So I didn't go further... didn't have my wellies on


----------



## HughieD (Dec 26, 2018)

Interesting re: concrete blocks being removed. This shouldn't be in the reports though with just two pictures...


----------

